# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Ajuda a eliminar alga

## DiogoCarvalho

Olá a todos, há cerca de 2 meses tive que me ausentar de casa e tentei deixar instruções de como me cuidarem do aquário, mas...

Agora quando regressei deparei-me com um aquário "vazio" e sem vida, já que o único habitante que ainda tinha (o aquário está montado há cerca de 6 meses) morreu e a rocha viva está completamente coberta por uma alga acastanhada e com um aspecto horrível. A alga alastrou também para o vidro do aquário.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos na esperança que alguém me possa dar umas dicas de como resolver este problema. As fotos não estão com grande qualidade, mas penso que dá para terem uma ideia.

IMG_0063.jpg

IMG_0064.jpg

IMG_0065.jpg

Obrigado a todos!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Eu comecaria por "varrer" toda a rocha com uma bomba para levantar essa poeira e algas, saco de 200micra na saída para a sump de modo a apanhar essas particulas todas e depois uma TPA de 100% de água para começar de novo.

Alternativamente (dá um pouco mais trabalho), desmanchar o aquário todo aproveitando a água para lavar a RV num balde à parte e montar tudo de novo.

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## DiogoCarvalho

Obrigado pelas sugestões Rui! 

Se calhar vou mesmo esperar pelo fim de semana e optar pela segunda solução.. Vai dar mais trabalho mas fica tudo bem feito outra vez.

----------


## Adail Tenório Carmo

Olá Diogo, boa noite!

Eu não tenho muita ou nenhuma experiência, até porque meu aquário marinho fez 5 ( cinco ) meses agora dia 17/10/2012, estava cheio de cianobacterias roxas da noite para o dia, ai usei um produto chamado redslime, foi batata, em menos de 48 horas as algas roxas desapareceram, na semana seguinte sugiram um algas marrons meio douradas, ai novamente usei um produto fornecido por uma amigo Algaefix nossa santo milagre, 24 horas depois meu aquário estava limpo com o substrato todo branquinho. Não sei se é o seu caso teria que perguntar para os mais experientes, porém já sei que esses dois produtos são muito bons.

Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Epá ...

Esqueçam produtos milagrosos ... não existem ...

TPAzitas da boa. Aproveita que não tens nada limpa tudo, monta de novo e ao fim de 15 dias a 3 semanas começas com TPA religiosa quinzenal de 20% da água.

Em menos de nada estás a ter um belo Reef.

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## Antonio Alves

ola Diogo sou da fig da foz se quiseres posso ajudar liga para o 918687220

----------


## Luis Reis

Boa noite diogo,

Tive o mm problema que tu ha uns tempos atras! algas por todo o aqua, vidros rocha substrato, castanhas, outras filamentosas, etc

E adoptei o mm que o Rui Gaspar te referiu! Mas cm tinha os peixes, nao mudei a agua toda! Fiz TPA's de 20% de 15 em 15 dias. Nestes dias aproveitava para raspar as algas dos vidros e da rocha! Demorou mas ao fim de algum tempo tinha o problema controlado!

A par disto, optei por começar a usar uma resina anti fosfatos pois tinha os fosfatos muito altos! Tambem poderá ser o caso!

Cumps

----------

